
Evernote Has Completed A $100 Million Round At A $1 Billion Valuation  - psycho
http://www.businessinsider.com/evernote-has-completed-a-100-million-round-at-a-1-billion-valuation-led-by-meritech-2012-4?op=1
======
kylelibra
TC reporting that deal is in the works, not done.

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/evernote-1-billion/>

------
Destroyer661
If this doesn't scream "Bubble!" I don't know what does. These valuations are
getting nutty.

~~~
psycho
I guess, billion for Evernote is less "bubblish" than a billion for Instagram.

